# Your Non-Betta Wish List



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If you could have any pet (within reason) - 

- What would it be? And why do you want it? 

- What's preventing you from having one? 


I have a huge wish list, as I can't feasibly take care of the animals I once could and I miss having freedom of options. Right now, I'd love to explore aquaculture some more, but there's a few species we simply aren't allowed to have here in Australia. 

- African Dwarf Frogs, because they're so darned cute and easy to keep. Can't get 'em here, sadly, so I'm doomed to envy you Americans and your little frogs.. Hopefully they one day make the list of approved imports. 

- Thai micro crabs.  Same reasons as above. 

- Bichirs. Because they're awesomely prehistoric and weird. I just don't know enough about fish-keeping yet ... and also am not confident I could care for a 120-gallon tank right now. Maybe one day...

- A whole frog pond. I would, if I owned this house, cheerfully gut my entire back yard and establish a pond for native plants, local frogs and other aquatic wildlife. It's amazing how much wildlife is happy to live in the city suburbs, given half a chance... But I don't own the house, so no can do. 

- Rats. I miss having rats, and these days there's so many good breeders out there. But I have an amazingly talented rat-catching cat. If I can work the logistics to ensure total ratty safety, I may actually be able to fulfil this wish. 

- Long-armed Shrimp. Because they're awesome and a bit odd. I can actually have this wish, and intend to fulfil it before the year is out.


I'd love to hear your own beasty wishlists. :-D


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

You've made me realize... everything I want right now would be to make my husband happy, not me. He wants a chinchilla or a sugar glider.. he had both when he was little and loves them. I wanted to keep the ferret we acquired just to make him happy, but it wouldn't work.  Too many cats.

He also wants an English bulldog. And I'm all for it, our pitbull is still young and introducing a puppy wouldn't be nearly as hard now as it would in a few years.. But... we've agreed no more dogs 

I think I'm happy with what we have... though a couple more betta's would be nice!

Dream pet, however... would be an exotic-ish cat. Not like a tiger or something.. maybe a Mokave or a Savannah cat. Maybe a Maine ****. I'm a cat person, of course.. I'd love something exotic-ish.

Oh. A Fennec Fox would be fun. They're so cute, but probably very hard to take care of.

And as nasty as it sounds.... a Giant African Land Snail. Illegal in the US, but they are so neat. I just love snails!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Omg - I love those snails! Add that to my list, lol!

Maine ****, also - and we -can- get those here. I think Tomtom might object though...


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I love my giant African land snail  He's awesome, bred him myself.

My dream pet at the moment would also be an African Dwarf Frog; I try not to look too far ahead with pets though as I am very limited due to my own care needs (currently suffering from a long-term ailment so I try to keep things small). In the future I would adore a large aviary with lots of small birds...

And some chickens... a goat or three... some rabbits... err... but yes, an African Dwarf Frog. I'm setting a tank up for one at the moment but have been unable to find the animal itself for sale in my local area. Still, if the tank can't go to an ADF there are always other options -cough- another betta.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never wanted to own a frog.. probably because everywhere I've lived we've had them. I could go outside right now and catch 30. My daughter and I go out late at night sometimes to watch them. They're great to look at but I don't think I'd want one for a pet.

I'm surprised so many people like giant snails!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Almost all of my pet wishes are just more fish. I've never been a fan of small mammals and snakes are neat, but if I have something in a cage I would rather it be a fish. _Most_ of my fish-wishes are reasonable. 

- 150 gal brackish tank with archer fish (look them up, they are awesome  )
- 150 gal amazon biotype tank with discus, cardinal tetra, and loriicarid catfishes
- tequila splitfin (a rare type of livebearer) tank 

The only thing keeping me from the larger tanks is space and money. The fish that go in these tanks are rather expensive on their own coupled with the cost of a 150 gallon tank and canister filter. They also a pain to move, so I'm going to wait until I'm settled in somewhere with a big hunk of cash before I set them up. Now for the crazy (but still kinda within reason depending on my future salary) tanks. 

- sturgeon pond! basically a 10,000 gallon swimming pool converted to house these ancient beasts
- indoor goldfish pond! put it inside a sun room; I've seen some that are really neat! 

In the way of non-fish wishes I'd love to have a salamander room. I like 'em much better than frogs.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have enough little furry, fuzzy, feathery and scaly family members right now but since this is a wish list I have always loved donkeys. There is no feasible way I could house one or take care of one where I live though.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

A Boston Terrier. What's stopping me? My landlord doesn't allow dogs or cats. I also feel like at this point, I'm not ready to take on the potential vet bills. I need just a little more stability before I go out and get the dog of my dreams.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

A Newfoundland! Giant teddy bear dogs!

Guinea pigs!!! I want them so bad!!

Fantail goldfish

Another kitty :3

A budgie (might be getting one soon XD)

A corn snake

Koi!

A dragon!

A brontosaurus! (He can eat all the over-grown weeds in the backyard!)

And you know what? I don't even want another betta. I like staying faithful to my Finn...I guess I'm a one-betta kind of girl XD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

hehe 

-Curl Crested Aracari or Plate Billed Mountain Toucan - I love all toucany birds. Sadly I'm 17 and won't have stable income for a LONG time, enough to provide a daily diet composed almost entirely of fresh fruit for one of these sweet loving birds. 

-Greek/Russian Tortoise- Parents. Plus impossible to find in Canada. 

-Sulawesi Inverts- Long armed shrimp, micro crabs, sulawesi shrimp and commando crabs. DREAM animals for me. I just personally don't feel experienced enough to start importing these delicate animals, but someday


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

- Pug! Just the dumbest cute little dogs with their little punched-in faces <3 (Thats what they look like to me ) I want something I can walk outside, and my moms little Chihuahua just ain't cuttin' it XD I can't get one 'cause there're no breeders here.

- Corn snake, I'm just waiting for mine to be hatched though xD I've got everything ready.

- Bunny! No room though, and might be moving soon.

- ALL TEH KITTIES IN THE WOOORRRLLLDDD but can't because I'm loyal to the two I have. 

- Another hamster, one just ain't enough!

- Bengal cat! They are just so awesome. Too expensive and no breeders though.

- *LEOPARD GECKO! *Where I live is too isolated so I can't go and buy the mealworms and crickets they need. Whereas with cornsnakes I can get the food by the bag and stock up as long as I have a freezer.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

- Mice. I know they can't compare to rats in terms of affection, but I really want 3 little girls so I can make an awesome cage for them to love. But my parents say no, which is perfectly reasonable.

- Chickens, because they are gorgeous and I want eggs from happy birds. Again, parents not convinced. 

- A bluetongue, a shingleback and a bearded dragon. I don't have room for a 8' tank, and I certainly don't have funds/parental permission for one. 

- A children's python - I love pythons so much! But I know I can't bear to have an animal that I have to feed other animals to. I know they need to eat, but I just couldn't do it. 

- A cockatiel. I'd love a rainbow lorikeet, but I couldn't bear a domesticated one when I'm used to seeing them in the wild. But cockatiels are such cute, cheeky little birds that I'm used to seeing domestically. 

- An Alsation. I absolutely adore GSDs. However, I know I'm not ready for a dog. Plus, you know, parents.

- A DSH cat from the RSPCA. A friendly one that wants love and cuddles that I can give. But, my dad is allergic, and I don't want anything that could hurt my ratties.

- As for fish, I have so many fishy dreams. A discus/cardinal tetra tank, fancy goldies, a saltwater nano, a bala shark/angel tank, a killifish biotype...the list goes on.  Again, parents, money etc.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

- A beardie, because they are so cute and I have been wanting a lizard forever.

- A corn snake, cause I love em.

- A Ball Python, cause they have great personalizes and look cool.

- MORE CATS! I Love The Critters! ( Sorry for the caps lock )

- A German shepherd/Husky mix, I love bolth breeds of dog.

- A bird just because.

- Rats. They are very intelligent, and social.

- A BGK ( Black Ghost knife )

I can't get any because I'm not allowed... I am probably able to get the ghost knife though, when I get a 55 Gallon tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> I can't get any because I'm not allowed... I am probably able to get the ghost knife though, when I get a 55 Gallon tank.


BGK need a 6 foot tank that is at least 2 feet wide as they are inflexable and need at least that much room to turn around. Maybe you should hold off on the BGK for a while longer. They're not an easy fish to keep. TFK BKG profile


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you thekoimaiden, I was going to wait maybe a year or so before I got one. I'll do some more research on them.


----------



## tiffanini (Feb 18, 2012)

-40+ gallon tank w/ goldfish. They need high maintenance, take up too much space, and I don't know if I'm responsible enough.
-Worms. Sounds weird, but I want to make my garden amazing with compost. Dad thinks worms are disgusting.
-Winter White Russian Dwarf hamster. They are so cute! Unfortunately members of the rodent family do not have a large space in my mom's heart.
-Chickens! We would have organic eggs daily that are packed with nutrition. Unfortunately, living in the suburbs with a "community backyard" is not a good place for chickens.

Non-Betta, non-pet wish list:
-Kuru toga! An awesome mechanical pencil that rotates its lead each time you lift your pencil from the paper for forever sharpness! Sadly, the colored version of the Kuru Toga can not be found in regular stores and dad doesn't want to buy more pencils. I might be able to get it when my mom goes to China because Kuru Togas originate in Japan and are commonly found in parts of Asia.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

tiffanini said:


> Non-Betta, non-pet wish list:
> -Kuru toga! An awesome mechanical pencil that rotates its lead each time you lift your pencil from the paper for forever sharpness! Sadly, the colored version of the Kuru Toga can not be found in regular stores and dad doesn't want to buy more pencils. I might be able to get it when my mom goes to China because Kuru Togas originate in Japan and are commonly found in parts of Asia.


I find this hilarious, because my hand automatically rotates the pencil each time I lift it (don't know how I started doing it, but it's stupid cause I do it with pens too). I can just picture the pencil rotating one way and my hand the other and no progress being made. xD


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

What I really want..... A teacup yorkie!! They are sooooo cute! My friend Maya has one and she takes it to cheer practice in a little pink carrier and omg its soooooo cute! I baby sit her whenever Maya goes out of town and Chelsea (the yorkie) just loves to play around and she loves to get pampered! I love pampering my pets and I think a little yorkie would be the best little guy to pamper!

Now what's stopping me... 
My parents love dogs and we've had so many but we have one at the moment. We were about to get another and highly thinking about it until my boyfriend and I found 3 kittens and the fact that we decided to keep them... Now we have to pay the vet bills and pay for food and everything and cats seem to be a 3:1 ratio with a dog according to my parents.. But they said if I get a summer job and make enough money I would be able to get one


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Horse! I've been wanting one for 40+ years, owned one for a week and now it looks like it won't ever happen.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MOAR TANKS! xD

I'd love an oscar tank, a shrimp colony, a really big tank full of tetras, and a koi or gold fish pond. :3

What's setting me back? Space, time and money.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

lessee.......

*A Shiba Inu. :I cause they're adorable.
*A West Highland White Terrier. had one as a baby. named Snuggles.
*A Domestic Fox. :B
*A pair of Pearlscale Goldfish
*A Crested Gecko


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> Horse! I've been wanting one for 40+ years, owned one for a week and now it looks like it won't ever happen.


I'm sorry to hear that.. Owning a horse is not easy or cheap, lol, but it's truly a wonderful experience. Before I owned my own horse (and after, too) I looked for 'free lease' opportunities, where a horse owner asks to share costs of keeping a horse in exchange for shared riding time, or a complete lease arrangement where you are responsible for more costs, and ride the horse exclusively. Contracts like that need to be worked out very carefully, of course (make sure it's fair - that you are not lumped with ALL vet bills and other costs - may as well buy a horse, then..), but they can be almost as good as owning, and a great deal less expensive. 

Some riding schools will swap riding time for stall cleaning, it's really worth asking. Spending time around stables is also a great way to find a free lease arrangement.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

*My short list lol*

I have a wish list of tarantula species to add to my current collection. I won't post details here because it's a bunch of scientific names. 

I like the idea of an indoor terrarium with live plants. I'd want poison dart frogs or chameleons. Another option would be leopard geckos or other small lizards in a desert setup.

I will get another Chihuahua once my Greyhound passes away. He's a lot older than my existing Chi and the time will come, and I think it's better for her to have canine company. Other breeds of interest: Italian Greyhound, Chinese Crested, Whippet, Papillon

I want another Siamese cat. I currently "own" one named Rex but he has attached himself to my bf and lives at bf's house. If we were to break up I'd give him Rex and adopt another Siamese. Other cat breeds of interest: Sphynx, Cornish and Devon Rex, Balinese (long-hair Siamese), Burmese, Bengal, Serval. 

I'd consider a ferret again (I've had two at different times in the past). They are playful, funny and intelligent. But - their waste is particularly smelly and their litter has to be changed pretty much every day to keep the smell down. It's been years since I had a ferret so maybe things like equipment have been changed to reflect this. 

Fish: A big community tank. I like flashy tetras, gouramis, and many other kinds of fish. Might look into marine if I was getting a big tank. I'd like a brackish tank with puffers as well. This would be a smaller tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cattitude, they actually have a natural product that eliminates ALL ferret odour.. I tried using it as an argument to get a ferret once (mom hates smelly things). I forget what the product is called, I'm sure you could find it. The only negative review for it I could find was one lady complaining that it gets rid of the ferret musk in their fur as well, and she loves that smell (crazy ferret lady).


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

If you could have any pet (within reason) - 

- What would it be? And why do you want it? I would love to get back into horses. I used to train and show horses and it was my life. When I got Cancer I couldn't work with them any more. I rehomed a few and sadly my old girl (the love of my life) had a freak accident and had to be put to sleep. She was 24 years old and I had, had her since she was a wee baby. It broke my heart. Life changed for me in many ways at that time, and I have not been able to get back into horses but I pray every single day that a miracle will occur and I will be able to get back in and comfortably afford it. So far, nothing has happened to help me with that. I won't give up, if nothing else, I will be driving God nuts with my prayers. 

I would also like a large fish tank. Maybe 300 gallons just to move my current fish in. I love the idea of them having much more room to swim in. I love a sparcely stocked, heavily planted tank. I prefer to think of my fish as being really really happy then worrying about what more I want to add to it.

Thirdly, I would like 2 or maybe 3 more dogs. I want one more male Rottie (show quality) 1 pet quality female Rottie and maybe a female Doberman (pet quality) Did I also mention a bit of land to enjoy all these lovely pets? 


- What's preventing you from having one? Money, space.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

A siberian husky, A newfoundland, a beagle, a ferret, a cat, a horse, a fish room with over 100 bettas, a turtle, aquatic frogs, discus, sheep for my border collie to herd, a 500gallon tank and a significant other that would actually let me have all these things!!!although I doubt I would find a 500gal tank


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Cattitude, they actually have a natural product that eliminates ALL ferret odour.. I tried using it as an argument to get a ferret once (mom hates smelly things). I forget what the product is called, I'm sure you could find it. The only negative review for it I could find was one lady complaining that it gets rid of the ferret musk in their fur as well, and she loves that smell (crazy ferret lady).


:shock: Yuh-ohh... looks like there may be a ferret sometime in my future. 

My boyfriend would have a coronary! :twisted:


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

tiger-to walk with
golden eagle-to hunt with
legal issue, space and money is keeping me from having them as pet


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I want either a toy american eskimo or another wolf hybrid

Toy eskies are really hard to find and there will NEVER been another 
malamute/wolf like Rosie 

a bigger cage and another chinchilla because I think mine is very lonely  That are social creatures and like rats, should not be alone


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

An Irish Wolfhound. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A horse. I've only wanted once since I was 7 years old. (Come on, Santa, where's that pony I asked for every year?) After that, a huge cichlid tank and an epic koi pond. 

Lower down on the list: a border collie (and property to go with it), a corgi, a Newfoundland, and a bird of some sort. I'll take more cats too, even though I'm pretty sure I'm legally maxed out at 8.


----------

